# Crooked Bellatulum



## Karp60 (Feb 10, 2022)

Hi everyone,
my new Bellatulum opened just A few days ago, I am not entirely happy with the stem as it seems a bit floppy. When the plan arrived in the pot it must have been moved through the transport and it was ”off centre” I did not want to manipulate it too much being concerned it would have been a bit of a shock to the plant to arrive in a new environment and being re potted straight away. So I left it as it was and when I was ready to straighten it up, the bud appeared and I did not want to manipulate again….


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 11, 2022)

I don't see anything wrong there. This species naturally blooms that way.


----------



## Karp60 (Mar 12, 2022)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I don't see anything wrong there. This species naturally blooms that way.


I thought its leaning too much. On some photos on the net the inflorescence is a bit more upright. Thanks for your comment.  The supplier assured me of the same, its quite natural for the plant to do this. Its the first time it flowers so next season I will know.


----------

